# Anyone from australia interested in business in kuwait



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, I am having backup office in Kuwait and wish to do some part time business in any field, preferably in consultancy and training, anyone in Australia interested to do business in kuwait????
I already have Australian VISA, planning to visit Australia soon.


----------



## jparker2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

INDOZ said:


> Hi, I am having backup office in Kuwait and wish to do some part time business in any field, preferably in consultancy and training, anyone in Australia interested to do business in kuwait????
> I already have Australian VISA, planning to visit Australia soon.


I think that people are not very happy to invest in Kuwait because the situation is not ery secure there. It will be smarter to invest in a different country.


----------



## Flames123 (Feb 5, 2013)

INDOZ said:


> Hi, I am having backup office in Kuwait and wish to do some part time business in any field, preferably in consultancy and training, anyone in Australia interested to do business in kuwait????
> I already have Australian VISA, planning to visit Australia soon.


Hi IndOz - r u Down Under yet? Just wanted to know how you manged the move etc. ? R u happy relocating to Oz?


----------

